

"Too Important to Patch" - Wait? What? - jsundquist
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?n&storyid=11167

======
itcmcgrath
I think the real issue is that we should be spending more effort on designing
systems that don't require outages to implement patches. Even if we reduced
outages in most instances to the time required to hand over to a new instance
almost all these issues would be history.

I worked on the core backend of an Internet Banking system and it was possible
for us to apply code changes and db schema changes without an outage, so it is
technically possible.

